# Есть ли положительные отзывы после операции?



## олег минск (4 Янв 2011)

Уважаемые господа! Просмотрел форум и чего-то не заметил положительных отзывов после операций по удалению  грыж!
Все так печально или с хорошо сделанными операциями здесь не ходят?
По моей статистике из 6 операций 4 хорошо 2 не очень или я ошибаюсь!


----------



## Буся (4 Янв 2011)

Некорректно поставлен вопрос -какие сроки Вас интересуют.


----------



## олег минск (4 Янв 2011)

Около года!


----------



## Romantic (4 Янв 2011)

Кому хорошо живется посля, ни к чему булки просиживать за компом
А вот коли бо-бо, дак и ищут с кем поделиться и где научиться как жить дальше.

Как я понял, почитав истории на форуме, в половине случаев таки 2-6 лет спокойной жизни дается, а потом хренова..

Еще прочел у кого-то, де результат после операции и после консервативного лечения по прошествии лет таки 5-6 одинаков, только вот риск во втором случае меньше. Но в первом эффект быстрее.


----------



## nuwa (4 Янв 2011)

олег минск написал(а):


> Уважаемые господа! Просмотрел форум и чего-то не заметил положительных отзывов после операций по удалению  грыж!
> Все так печально или с хорошо сделанными операциями здесь не ходят?
> По моей статистике из 6 операций 4 хорошо 2 не очень или я ошибаюсь!


Ошибаетесь. Плохо "просматриваете" форум. Просто после удачного лечения мало кто возвращается на форум, чтобы опять окунуться в атмосферу боли и проблем.


----------



## Татьяна Грунина (3 Мар 2011)

19 ноября мне сделали операцию по удалению грыжи на шейном отделе позвоночника. Боли прекратились, пока хожу в корсете и нахожусь на больничном листе.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Мар 2011)

олег минск написал(а):


> По моей статистике из 6 операций 4 хорошо 2 не очень или я ошибаюсь!




Удивлен, но ваши наблюдения не далеки от истины.
Вот что пишут по поводу FBSS братья нейрохирурги Новосибирска:

 "Частота встречаемости этого синдрома колеблется от 5 до 10% всех операций (Davis, 1994) до 15-50% (М.С.Гельфенбейн, 2000) в зависимости от характера оперативных пособий, подбора пациентов, методов оценки результатов лечения и тактики послеоперационного ведения больных. Наиболее высокий процент FBSS сообщают американские коллеги, где операция микродискэктомии стала амбулаторной процедурой и пациент выписывается из стационара в день операции или на следующие сутки. Одна из основных причин развития FBSS заключается в рецидиве грыжи диска на том же или смежном уровне. После проведении ламинэктомии 15-20% пациентам проводят реоперации из-за рецидива грыжи (Юмашев и др., 1984)."

Более того, существует понятие ранние результаты оперативного лечения (первый год) и отдаленные (после 4-5 лет). И там просматривается очень интересная корреляция.
Вот данные анализа проведенного  братьями нейрохирургами из Минска, очень интересный вывод, как мне кажется…:

"После микродискэктомии в сроки от 2 до 3 лет обследованы анамнестически, клинически и КТ/МРТ 151 пациент в возрасте от 23 до 70 лет. Эффективность микродискэктомии предстает в разном свете в зависимости от методов оценки результатов. На основе субъективных данных опроса 98% отметили после операции улучшение, на основе субъективных и объективных критериев по I. Macnab положительные результаты получены у 87% больных, а по данным контрольных КТ после микродискэктомии сагиттальные размеры грыж межпозвонковых дисков на уровне операции уменьшились в среднем на 30% и увеличились на соседних уровнях на 55%. Проанализированы результаты многократно оперированных пациентов (n = 29), положительные результаты наблюдались у 72% (по I. Macnab). У этой группы больных, по данными КТ/МРТ средний сагиттальный размер грыж на уровне операции уменьшился только на 10%, на соседних уровнях увеличился на 156%. На основании полученных результатов микродискэктомию трудно оценить как метод радикального и патогенетического лечения остеохондроза позвоночника. После устранения острого диско-радикулярного конфликта на уровне операции дистрофический процесс не исчезает, а прогрессирует в первую очередь на соседних уровнях. При наличии относительных показаний к оперативному лечению необходимо прогнозировать его результат, основываясь не только на размерах грыж МПД, но и на таких неблагоприятных факторах, как многоуровневость патологии, возраст пациентов, длительность заболевания, ранее проведенные операции по поводу грыж МПД, особенно на том же уровне."


----------



## kuhtik (3 Мар 2011)

олег минск написал(а):


> Около года!



Пол-года.
Будет год - отпишусь, уверена, с сайта никуда не денусь
Пока - есть скованность в ноге, но при этом катаюсь на лыжах каждые субботу-воскресение (классика) 15 км, не мешает.
Сейчас отпуск две недели будет, попробую еще один вид спорта, по-тихоньку...(вслух пока не озвучиваю, меня тут ругать некторые будут:blush200


----------



## nneva (3 Мар 2011)

Операция - дискэктомия 5-1 проведена 12 ноября.  Через неделю домой выписали. С 11 января работаю, нога побаливала после неудачных упражнений ЛФК,  ( но с предоперационной болью в ноге не сравнить)корсет только на улицу и при предполагаемых физ.нагрузках. Раз в неделю- бассейн, через день ЛФК по 30- 40 мин. вечером.Каждое утро небольшая разминка. Стараюсь привильно сидеть, т.к. работа на ПК. Собираюсь сделать контроль МРТ. Тоже боюсь осложнений, но надеюсь на лучшее. Иногда закрадываются мысли не поспешила ли я с операцией. Но боль была такая сильная в ноге, что уже практически на  улицу было не выйти. Бывают обстоятельства, когда уже рассуждать некогда.


----------



## олег минск (3 Мар 2011)

kuhtik написал(а):


> Пол-года.
> Будет год - отпишусь, уверена, с сайта никуда не денусь
> Пока - есть скованность в ноге, но при этом катаюсь на лыжах каждые субботу-воскресение (классика) 15 км, не мешает.
> Сейчас отпуск две недели будет, попробую еще один вид спорта, по-тихоньку...(вслух пока не озвучиваю, меня тут ругать некторые будут:blush200


Тут не надо быть экстрасенсом с горочки решили покататься! Я б насоветовал, пока диск не окаменеет, фиброзного кольца то нету! И дрель перфоратор вообще выкиньте, один знакомый после полгода поэкспериментировал с дрелью, сразу прихватило!



nuwa написал(а):


> Ошибаетесь. Плохо "просматриваете" форум. Просто после удачного лечения мало кто возвращается на форум, чтобы опять окунуться в атмосферу боли и проблем.


Видите, а доктор Зинчук сказал, что я прав! Не зря мат анализ и статистику учил, хоть раз пригодилось!


----------



## kuhtik (3 Мар 2011)

олег минск написал(а):


> Тут не надо быть экстрасенсом с горочки решили покататься! Я б насоветовал, пока диск не окаменеет, фиброзного кольца то нету! И дрель перфоратор вообще выкиньте, один знакомый после полгода поэкспериментировал с дрелью, сразу прихватило!



:p:p:p
Дрель???????
Я ж - девочка, откуда у меня дрель?????:blush200:


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Мар 2011)

олег минск написал(а):


> Видите, а доктор Зинчук сказал, что я прав! Не зря мат анализ и статистику учил, хоть раз пригодилось!




Причем тут Зинчук? Я лишь привел данные нейрохирургов, которые подтверждают ваше умозаключение. Правы вы, а не я. Очень уважаю  интеллект способный к анализу.


----------



## nuwa (3 Мар 2011)

олег минск написал(а):


> Видите, а доктор Зинчук сказал, что я прав! Не зря мат анализ и статистику учил, хоть раз пригодилось!


Доктор Зинчук, если Вы заметили, говорил о статистике, а я о возвращении на форум людей, после положительных результатов лечения.


----------



## IrinaNsk (3 Мар 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> "....Одна из основных причин развития FBSS заключается в рецидиве грыжи диска на том же или смежном уровне. После проведении ламинэктомии 15-20% пациентам проводят реоперации из-за рецидива грыжи (Юмашев и др., 1984)."



Подобную статистику читала в одной из публикаций Кривошапкина, как раз новосибирского нейрохихурга, в отделении которого была и проведена мне микродискэктомия 9 месяцев назад. О возможных проблемах на смежных уровнях было предварительно сообщено, и на этом сделан акцент. 
Так вот по прошествии этого времени я очень довольна результатом, было лишь один денек небольшое покалывание в пояснице, которое прошло на утро. НО в нижнем смежном отделе, по результатам МРТ через 6 месяцев, протрузия увеличилась на 2 мм. Но теперь я уже знаю, что это, как с этим жить и бороться. Вероятно говорить об окончательных результатах действительно рано. 
А на сайт стоит периодически заходить всем, чтоб стараться держать себя в форме.


----------



## Доктор Попов (3 Мар 2011)

С 1984 года статистика "немного" изменилась - *примерно раз в десять*! :blush200:


----------



## олег минск (4 Мар 2011)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> С 1984 года статистика "немного" изменилась - *примерно раз в десять*! :blush200:


Хочется верить, что в лучшую. Можно чуть расшифровать плиз. Прочитал в инете про футболиста, которому вырезали грыжу. По самой современной технологии лучший хирург  в Чикаго и чего то больше года не слышно не видно! Хотя обещали через три месяца в строй! Раньше про грыжи вообще не слышали, а сейчас проблема почти как с ожирением, Это все от стрессов или коровы не то молоко дают в смысле, что напичканы антибиотиками и  глюконатами натрия? Интересно выросло ли количество людей страдающих от межпозвоночных грыж  по сравнению с советскими временами и как их избежать? Потому как вещь очень страшная!


----------



## Доктор Попов (4 Мар 2011)

Чуть расшифровываю - в лучшую.
На форуме об этом пишем не реже раза в месяц.


----------



## seogud (3 Май 2015)

олег минск написал(а):


> Уважаемые господа! Просмотрел форум и чего-то не заметил положительных отзывов после операций по удалению  грыж!
> Все так печально или с хорошо сделанными операциями здесь не ходят?
> По моей статистике из 6 операций 4 хорошо 2 не очень или я ошибаюсь!


тоже читаю   и тоже не вижу хороших отзывов. после операции


Romantic написал(а):


> Кому хорошо живется посля, ни к чему булки просиживать за компом
> А вот коли бо-бо, дак и ищут с кем поделиться и где научиться как жить дальше.
> 
> Как я понял, почитав истории на форуме, в половине случаев таки 2-6 лет спокойной жизни дается, а потом хренова..
> ...


2-6 лет и потом , хреново? как это?


----------



## La murr (3 Май 2015)

seogud написал(а):


> тоже читаю и тоже не вижу хороших отзывов. после операции


Вы невнимательно читаете.
Уверяю Вас, положительные отзывы есть.
Да, действительно чаще бывает так:


> Кому хорошо живется посля, ни к чему булки просиживать за компом
> А вот коли бо-бо, дак и ищут с кем поделиться и где научиться как жить дальше.


Моя операция была в феврале 2013 года. 
Прошло более двух лет.
Результатом я довольна.


----------



## Александр79 (18 Май 2015)

олег минск написал(а):


> ... количество людей страдающих от межпозвоночных грыж... Потому как вещь очень страшная!


А чем она такая страшная? Вы не знаете ни причин возникновения грыж, ни как ее лечить, ни влияния грыж на человеческий организм... Но Вам страшно... от неизвестности? или просто так?


----------



## Loccitane (18 Май 2015)

seogud написал(а):


> тоже читаю   и тоже не вижу хороших отзывов. после операции


это такоооооой бреееед
Положительных примеров полно!!!!


----------

